# Frame Problem



## tremere (29. März 2004)

Hi, ich schreib hier zum ersten mal, und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich habe ein Website erstellt, mittels Frames. Das ist meiner Meinung das einfachste und auch gut zu bearbeiten. Nun habe ich das Layout gemacht, doch beim verlinken harperts.

Ich habe folgenden Code in der Index Datei!

-------------------------------------------------------------
<html>
<head>
<title>Lost Soul - Lost Heart</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<link rel="stylesheet" href="style.css" type="text/css">
</head>
<FRAMESET border=0 frameSpacing=0 rows=* frameBorder=0>
<FRAME marginWidth=0 marginHeight=0 src="index2.html" noResize>
</FRAMESET>
</html>
--------------------------------------------------------------

Nun möchte ich auf der Index2.html Datei, dies ist die Navigation, also dort liegt die, einen Link einfügen, doch es klappt nicht! Jedesmal, wenn ich draufklicke erscheint das in einem neuen Fenster, die geöffnete Seite.

ich dachte so ein link müsste so aussehen:
_ <a href="(Pfad der Datei)" target="(geben sie hier den Frame Name ein. Hier z.B. unten)">(Text für den Link z.B. "Link zu Seite zwei!" )</a> _

nun habe ich folgenden Code in der index2.html datei:

---------------------------------------------------------------
<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>Lost Soul - Lost Heart</TITLE>
<LINK href=style.css type=text/css rel=stylesheet></HEAD>
<BODY background=bg.jpg bgproperties="fixed" topmargin=50>

<center><table border=0 style="border: solid 1 #000000" cellpadding=1 cellspacing=0><tr><td>
<table border=0 style="border: solid 1 #000000; background-color: #00394A" cellpadding=0 cellspacing=2><tr><td>
<img src=top.jpg border=1 bordercolor=#00394A width="750" height="170"></td></tr><tr><td>
<table border=0 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 width=100%><tr><td width=130 valign=top>

<table border=0 cellpadding=2 cellspacing=0 width=100%><tr>

<td>
<IFRAME SRC="main.html" WIDTH=620 HEIGHT=500 FRAMESPACING=0 NAME=frame FRAMEBORDER=0 SCROLLING=AUTO ALLOWTRANSPARENCY=TRUE STYLE="filter: chroma(COLOR=#FFFFFF);"></IFRAME>

</td><td width=5></td><td width=130 valign=top>



<table border=0 cellpadding=2 cellspacing=0 style="border: solid 1 #000000" width=120><tr>
<td width=120 bgcolor=#005263 style="border-bottom:solid 1 #000000"><b>» Navigation</b></td></tr><tr>
<td bgcolor=#00394A>
<div style="width:115; height:80; overflow: auto;"> 
[ x ] <a href=http://smallville.future-cerebro.de/ target="main.html">Smallville RPG</a><br>
[ x ] <a href=http://>link here</a><br>
[ x ] <a href=http://>link here</a><br>
[ x ] <a href=http://>link here</a><br>
[ x ] <a href=http://>link here</a><br>
[ x ] <a href=http://>link here</a><br>
[ x ] <a href=http://>link here</a><br>
</div>
</td></tr></table>
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe bei Target "main.html" angegeben, weil ich dachte, dass die Sachen dort auch ausgegeben werden, doch es wird jedesmal ein neues Fenster geöffnet, ich versteh das nicht, und ich möchte die ganze Arbeit nicht verwerfen. Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Wenn noch etwas fehlt, was ihr braucht, vielleicht was aus der "main.html" datei, hab ja keine große Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte, dann sagt bescheid, dann poste ichd as noch.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, da ich sonst niemanden weiß, der es kann.
Ich hoffe es ist alles drinne, damit ihr die Lösung finden könnt, bye...


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. März 2004)

Du musst das Target als Namen im Frame definieren...

Also z.B.:
...
<frame src="index2.htm" name="namedeinerwahl">
...

Ein Link sieht dann folgendermaßen aus:
<a href="deineseite.htm" target="namedeinerwahl">link</a>

Für den iFrame gilt natürlich genau das gleiche...


----------



## tremere (29. März 2004)

Danke, das wusste ich noch gar nicht, doch nun muss ich noch doof fragen, ich definier es nun in:

index.html
index2.html (dort stehen die links)
oder
main.html (dort soll später ja die seite aufgeführt werden durch den link

schonmal vielen dank...


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. März 2004)

Du kannst es nennen wie du willst...
Und .html/.htm kannst du weglassen...das muss nicht dort stehen...
Wie gesagt, ganz wie du willst...


----------



## tremere (29. März 2004)

so, ich verstehe ja alles was du sagst, aber langsam verzweifel ich....

ich habe nun:

<a href=http://smallville.future-cerebro.de/ target="main">Smallville RPG</a>

das ist der Link.

Nun habe ich in die Index.html folgendes eingebaut:

<frame src="index2.html" name="main">

das funktioniert nicht

<frame src="main.html" name="main">

funktioniert auch nicht...irgendwie verzage ich langsam, er öffnet das ziel immer in einem neuen fenster...

ich hab sie nun als zip angehängt, die 3 dateien, würd mich freuen, wenn du mir da eben helfen könntest...ich krieg das irgendwie nich hin.

ich habe die jetzt gezipped und die deklarationen nun entfernt, damit alles so ist, wie es vorher war....


----------



## aquasonic (29. März 2004)

Versuchs mal mit " beim href des Links...


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. März 2004)

Jap, das os falsch.

Außerdem: 
1) Du brauchst im Moment gar keine Frames...Du hast ja eh nur eine Seite, oder?

2) <FRAMESET border=0 frameSpacing=0 rows=* frameBorder=0>
ist falsch...wenn dann:
<FRAMESET border=0 frameSpacing=0 rows="*,100" frameBorder=0> z.B....
aber wie gesagt, ich versteh nicht warum du Frames benützt, wenn du eh nur eine Seite hast...


----------



## tremere (29. März 2004)

oh man, da sieht man mal, wie doof ich bin...

also kann ich das gar nicht so machen?

hier die url zur seite: 

Lost Soul - Lost Heart 
ps: hab den link nochmal editiert, da er falsch gewesen war...

So sieht sie aus. Also ich kann das gar nicht so machen, dass ich rechts den link eingeb und links das dann angezeigt wird? hab ich das nun richtig verstanden? was mach ich denn da nun? ich möcht doch nicht immer ein neues fenster öffnen *schnief*

wie lös ich das?


----------



## aquasonic (29. März 2004)

Du arbeitest mit IFrames, der Name des iFrames ist "frame"...target="frame"...

Und bitte gewöhn dir an immer alle Attribute in " zu schreiben, ist besser so...


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. März 2004)

Natürlich kannst du das so machen, aber im Moment hast du ja nur ein Frame...dazu bräcuhtest du mind. 2...

So ist es:
<FRAMESET border=0 frameSpacing=0 rows=* frameBorder=0>
<FRAME marginWidth=0 marginHeight=0 src="index2.html" noResize>
</FRAMESET>

Und so wäre es mit 2 (in dem Fall: 2 Reihen mit 100 px und dem Rest):
<FRAMESET border=0 frameSpacing=0 rows="100,*" frameBorder=0>
<FRAME marginWidth=0 marginHeight=0 src="index2.html" noResize>
<FRAME marginWidth=0 marginHeight=0 src="index1.html" noResize>
</FRAMESET>


----------



## aquasonic (29. März 2004)

Er hat ja schon mehrere Frames, halt iFrames...iFrames kann man ja eigentlich genau gleich handhaben wie normale Frames?! Und das iFrame indem der Inhalt drin ist hat den Namen "frame" --> siehe Quelltext von index2.html ziemlich oben...Dort vo main.html drin ist...


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. März 2004)

Ja, aber für iFrames, braucht man kein Frameset...d.h. das is nicht notwendig, wenn die Seite so bleiben soll...

tremere das kannst du ganz weglassen...einfach nur die iFrames mit Namen versehen und die Links halt auch und das funktioniert...


----------



## tremere (29. März 2004)

schön, jetzt bin ich noch verwirrter...

kann mir denn da nun einer, die datei ist ja oben im anhang, das vielleicht so machen, dass ich das so benutzen kann, aber den link richten kann das es , oder geht das so nicht?

weil, wenn ich das so eingebe, wie du es mir eben gesagt hast, dann ist ja die ganze aufteiliung futsch und ich könnte im endeffekt die ganze seite neu machen...

<IFRAME SRC="main.html" WIDTH=620 HEIGHT=500 FRAMESPACING=0 NAME=frame FRAMEBORDER=0 SCROLLING=AUTO ALLOWTRANSPARENCY=TRUE STYLE="filter: chroma(COLOR=#FFFFFF);"></IFRAME>

jap, dat is er der iframe, aber wie benutze ich das jetzt? 

ich möchte nur, dass dieser link:
<a href=http://smallville.future-cerebro.de/ target="main.html">Smallville RPG</a><br>

das main.html fenster alleine verändert, warum geht das nicht?
irgendwie egal was *ich* verändere, da kommt nur müll raus.

EDIT: Juchuuuuuu.....ich hab´s...Leute ihr seid genial. Wenn ihr das hinbekommt, dass ich das check, dann seid ihr echt weltklasse *grins*.

Also hab es endlich hinbekommen. Dann werd ich mal schaun, wie das weitergeht, bei weiteren problemen, sag ich bescheid und schreib hierrein, danke.


----------



## aquasonic (29. März 2004)

Ja ok, ist die Beste Lösung. Oder es nur mit Frames machen...Oder, was ich machen würde: gar keine Frames brauchen! 

Aber ich würde dir es auch so empfehlen wie Pardon, und bessere Namen für die Frames benutzen (frame ist kein guter Name)


----------



## aquasonic (29. März 2004)

```
<a href="http://smallville.future-cerebro.de/" target="frame">Smallville RPG</a><br>
```

1. Anführungszeichen machen
2. Logisch denken

Folge daraus: Du wirst ein HTML Genie!


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. März 2004)

Jap, keine Frames wäre natürlich am allerbesten...und den iFrame-Effekt kannst du ganz leicht mit einem Zellen-Scrollbalken hinkriegen...
Dazu entweder immer die ganze Seite neu laden, oder mit PHP (include) arbeiten...

Wenn es nicht so dringend ist, kann ich dir zeigen was ich meine (ohne das frameset meine ich)...aber ich sollte jetzt arbeiten


----------



## tremere (29. März 2004)

Nochmal danke an alle, ihr habt mir wirklich geholfen *grins* ohne euch wär ich nicht weitergekommen, großes LOB!

Weningstens bin ich nun ein bißchen weiter, sonst meld ich mich wieder. *grins*

PHP? mhm...da kenn ich mich nicht sehr viel aus...ist das sehr schwer? unterscheidet sich das viel? ich habe bis jetzt immer angst gehabt mich daran zu wagen....aber egal, bye. Leutzen und eine riesen DANKE!


----------

